# 50/80 vs Theratube Black



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've only just discovered the Dankung 50/80 (thank you Ty) and like it very much indeed. My subjective impression is that it is giving me more power for less work than Theratube Black and I wondered if anyone had done any Chrony comparisons?

Indeed it also got me wondering if there was any chart showing draw weight to power output of various tubes and bands. (sorry if it's a sticky I've missed)


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy you're liking the tubes Ruthie, powerful looking set you got there too


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Happy you're liking the tubes Ruthie, powerful looking set you got there too


They are awesome thanks amigo. Has your parcel arrived yet?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I do have some Thera Tube Black. I will try it for arrows. It is not as stretchy as Dankung rubber tube.

Once I had Thera Tube Red which has about the same cross section area as 50/80 but I was not really impressed with TTR.

I bet you'll do great with 50/80.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Happy you're liking the tubes Ruthie, powerful looking set you got there too
> ...


No, not yet, I'm sure it is just going through customs or something like that. But, I'm very excited in the anticipation of its arrival.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> I do have some Thera Tube Black. I will try it for arrows. It is not as stretchy as Dankung rubber tube.
> Once I had Thera Tube Red which has about the same cross section area as 50/80 but I was not really impressed with TTR.
> I bet you'll do great with 50/80.


Theratube Black is wonderful for arrows, especially if one makes one's own and they are on the heavy side


----------

